# Swollen face/cheeks



## PixieDustHollow

One of my does has some major swelling in her cheeks/lower jaw. She did not have this swelling(or not nearly as much) yesterday morning. She does have diarrhea/runny/soft dog poop. But that is due to the sweet feed situation.
They get a grass mix hay(freechoice) and 18% sweet feed(once a day, getting bumped up to twice a day). They also "mow" the backyard.
She is still nursing two kids, but not very much since they are almost 3 months old.

Here are some pictures.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

That looks like bottle jaw to me- let me find you a link..


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

http://www.barnonemeatgoats.com/wormsorno.html

Bottle Jaw - Caused by animal being infected with blood-sucking worms. Fluids are leaking from blood vessels and flow to the lower parts of the body. As the animal grazes during the day, the fluids build up in the head. Over night the fluids may partially drain away from the head. Lower face and jaw will dramatically swell especially during the evening. Gums may not have the normal color because of being anemic. Your worming medicine may not be effective or you may not have wormed recently. The animal needs to be wormed with a strong medication every 11 days for three times. It may also be anemic and need iron and vitamins given. Their system will have difficulty fighting off problems so you should use an antibiotic for several days to help.


----------



## liz

I agree, bottlejaw.


----------



## PixieDustHollow

Her throat isn't hard though, it feels very fluid-y.


----------



## StaceyRosado

yup looks like bottle jaw. Caused most commonly from the barber pol worm. She needs to eb wormed with ivermectin. More then likely her soft stools are from the worm load.

She may need some iron injections to keep from getting infested again. 

If she is low on iron then the worms will come right back. So you need to build her body back up as you worm her.


----------



## PixieDustHollow

Alright, so I need:
Vit B complex
Nutri-drench/other vit drench
Ivermectin

What ivermectin is best?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

Here is another link: http://goat-link.com/content/view/15/111/

It says : Soft fluctuant mass of the intermandibular space


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

I would def use Ivermectin Plus INJECTABLE- do not use orally or the kill rate may be too quick if she is that infested

I would also copper bolus- probiotics, and def Iron, vit b complex and I would also do vit A&D

One dose of Ivermectin plus injectable- then one again at 10 days, and one 10 days after that...


----------



## PixieDustHollow

Should i inject everyone, or just her?
Does the bottle have a rate for goats?


----------



## StaceyRosado

what proctorhill said

yes injectable rate is on the bottle: 1cc per 100lbs


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

I wouldnt think it would hurt to do everyone..whens the last time you wormed, and with what?
I would imagine if she has an infestation she is probably not the only one


----------



## toth boer goats

yes ...bottle jaw ........I agree with everyone..... :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz

I agree. Bottlejaw


----------



## PixieDustHollow

Well, time to make everyone mad lol!
Poor babies are gonna hate me.


----------



## RowdyKidz

They'll forgive you in time, and with some food. 
Good luck, and keep us updated.


----------



## PixieDustHollow

I have some questions about dosing.

Iron Dextran-100
Dosage for pigs is 1mL IM and can be repeated every 10 days. This would be 100 mg of iron. Is this dose fine for goats? When should I repeat it? Do I absolutely have to give it IM, or can I give it SQ?

Vitamin A D
IM or SQ in neck and lists a cattle dose(calves .5 to 1 mL). What should I dose a goat at? And it says it can be repeated after 60 days. Is this a drug I should re-dose? It cautions against use in healthy animals- should I only use it on the doe w/ bottle jaw, or give it to anyone that's anemic?

Vitamin B Complex
IM, or SQ/IV(if vet recommends it) calves, swine and sheep 5mL per 100lbs. May be repeated daily. I have heard that VitB can be given orally- is this true/a better route?

Sorry for all the questions- I've never had anything like this happen!


----------



## StaceyRosado

yes thats the iron you want.

I gave it for a total of 5 days in a row 1/2cc once a day for a pygmy. A friend uses 1cc for her boers and gives it for a total of 7 days in a row for bad bottlejaw cases. I always gave it IM. Most things IM can be given SQ it just takes longer ot be obsorbed by the body.

Dont know a thing about the A&D

Bcomplex you cant OD on - you will want to give more if you give it orally. I found muchbetter results with giving it IM or SQ though.


----------



## PixieDustHollow

I'm gonna give her .5cc of the AD today only, 5cc VitB everyday for atleast a week and 1cc Iron for a week. 
We'll see how much she hates me.

All the others are going to get VitB and one dose of Iron.


----------



## toth boer goats

How did it go.....?


----------



## sweetgoats

You know you could also do Red Cell. It is a horse Iron, but that is orally so there is not so many shots. 

How did it go?


----------



## PixieDustHollow

Her face looks MUCH better, but she still has a double chin lol.
She's taking the shots like a real trooper and doesn't even seem to care. She didn't even holler when given Ivermectin+. The pygmies on the other hand acted like I was killing them!
I was going to get red cell, but our TSC didn't have any. And there really aren't any other livestock stores around. I think I'll call a few after work tomorrow, but I'm not sure the drive would be worth it. She might just be a bit sore in the thighs. Poor Sassy! She does like the oral VitBComplex I bought at walmart for humans lol!

Thanks for all the fast replies!


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh good - sorry about all the shots youhave ot give --- but goats are tough little buggers, she will get over it


----------



## toth boer goats

I am glad her face is looking better.....goats can be real big babies......some yell out... before you give them the shot......I tell them ....hey... I didn't give it to ya yet......... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado

toth boer goats said:


> I am glad her face is looking better.....goats can be real big babies......some yell out... before you give them the shot......I tell them ....hey... I didn't give it to ya yet......... :wink: :greengrin:


glad mine arent the only ones - i get the needle out and they scream :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats

> glad mine arent the only ones - i get the needle out and they scream :roll:


 :wink: oh yea ...anticipation....... :ROFL:


----------



## kornhypknotic

StaceyRoop said:


> glad mine arent the only ones - i get the needle out and they scream :roll:


I have two sick baby wethers that I've been giving shots this past week . . . when they hear me tear the packet containing an alcohol wipe they go into hysterics. :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh yea ......they are big babies........... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Kare

I have a goat with a swollen face as well. I took her to the vet and they did a fecal and found elevated cocci, but not a terrible count and bacteria, but a very good worm count. (no worm problem). No fever and no other symptoms at this time. She was on sulfa tabs for 5 days and her face is still swelling after she eats off the ground. Otherwise she acts fine. Any ideas?


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz

No... but I've been having similar issues w/ one of mine... I'm gonna start her on a more rigorous treatment plan for worms like the one above. I was using Valbezen wormer, my vet said it's better than Ivomec Plus, he said to save that for the fall... But I was having less trouble when using it... So I'm gonna try this plan above.

Thanks


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz

OH hey!!! also, Someone mentioned using an antibiotic also in the process... I didn't hear much more talk of that? The last time one of my goats had an overload, my vet put her on 10cc/day of Vit B Comp. and 10cc/day of Pen-G for 10 days??? do u think I should also add an antibiotic into the treatment plan listed above??


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz

So... I'm going to take Ivormec Plus, Vit B comp., and some red cell out to MY girl with the swollen face today... Does any one suggest that I take a antibiotic as well???


----------



## 20kidsonhill

We had a very sick bottle jaw doe this spring, after loosing a doe two years ago with the same symptoms, I spent some time researching the treatment for her. 

What I found worked the best, was the injectable iron, injectable B-complex, Worming one time, then followed by 5 days of cocci treatment, plus Penn G twice a day for 5 days. Then we wormed her one time a week and gave her an iron shot one time a week. AFter the first 5 days of treatment we put her on probiotics every day for several days. Poor girl was stuck so many times. 

I started with red-cell, it probably didn't hurt, but didn't help very quickly, so 3 days into the treatment I switched to injectable iron and saw an improvement the next day. She was so pale she looked like she had been bled out.
I wormed her with valbazen


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz

ok, good I have Valbazen as well, I will use that


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I forgot to mention we also copper bolused her about a week into the treatment plan, she was fed high protein feeds, alfalfa, 16% protein pellets, sunflower seeds, and drenched daily with an egg mixed with the highest calorie/highest fat yogurt I could find, I also would alternate adding corn syrup or corn oil to the drench, She is standard size 120 lbs or so, I would drench her 2 or 3 times a day with 8 to 10 oz of the mixture, when she wasn't doing well, and one time a day when she was doing better. 

I wouldn't be afraid to use a combination of wormers on her, alternating, ivermectin plus and valbazene. You can also treat with valbazene 3 days in a row(1cc per 40lbs) to help with tapeworms or heavy barber pole worm loads.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz

good info to know!!! Thanks guys! :hi5:


----------



## woollie3

What about her nursing? My goat has this as well.


----------



## happybleats

> What about her nursing? My goat has this as well.


This is an old post...might be good to start your own thread so everyone sees it : )

Bottle jaw is caused by either barpole or liver fluke...you will need to treat the worm load and the anemia it causes...only Ivomec Plus and Valbazen takes care of liver fluke and its best to treat for it just in case...( they are often mistaken for barpole under the mic since they look very simular) 
Ivoemc plus is 1 cc per 40# sub Q...do not do the first does oral..but you can do the boosters oral..1 cc per 33#
Valbazen is 1 cc per 10# and not safe for pregnant does..
worm 3 times 10 days apart then once again in 30 days to get a good kill
treating anemia ...I use red cell 6 cc per 100# once daily fro a week then once a week until color in lids return to normal
B 12, high protien feed and alfalfa help rebuild red blodd cells
mix 50/50 apple cider vinegar with water and drench 30 cc daily to speed recovery..

It take a while to see results..be persistant and try not to stress the goat the best you can : )

if you need more help or this is not your problem...start your own thread so more advice can be given...
best wishes..


----------



## Goat&HorseLove

PixieDustHollow said:


> I'm gonna give her .5cc of the AD today only, 5cc VitB everyday for atleast a week and 1cc Iron for a week.
> We'll see how much she hates me.
> 
> All the others are going to get VitB and one dose of Iron.


How many days did you inject Iron in the other goats?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

This is an old thread from 2009.


----------

